

AWS launches Data Pipeline, EC2 instances for analytics - kgp7
http://www.zdnet.com/amazon-web-services-launches-data-pipeline-ec2-instances-for-analytics-7000008108/

======
pnachbaur
I've dreamed of building something like this for the analytics platform I'm
building; my jaw dropped watching the demo.

